# Display resolution......



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Has the forum changed today? All the text has gone massive and the resolution looks lower :-| Have i clicked something accidentally?

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nope.... user error :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't work out how to put it back :/ Nothing in the display settings in the user control panel :/ What the hell have i done? This is the only site that's changed :?:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Have you checked your 'view' options ie zoom, character coding etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

:lol: that was it! i'm such a n00b 

Looks really small now it's back how it was :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

It's always the simplest of things


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Glad you got it sorted mate


pardon :?: 

EDIT: You changed it  , Yeah, i am the simplest of things


----------

